# R & R Raceway moving into it's new home this week



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have rented space in a small commercial park near where I live and hopefully by this weekend the Raceway will be moved and set up in it's new home. The location is:
333 Highbanks Road, Unit 11
DeBary, Fl. 32713

I hope to be ready to host races by the end of March.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Well the raceway is now in it's new home. We will be spending this week getting the power hooked up and hopefully the lap counter installed. There is still some landscaping to do and we might install a 4' table extension to lengthen the main straights getting the total lap length to about 62'. It's not a monster but it drives comfortably and should make for great racing. The official name will be DeBary Raceway.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! Can't wait for pictures!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*What type of track?*

Is it 1/24, 1/32, or HO?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

It is Scalextric Sport track, four lanes, 55 ft. lap length for 1/32 scale cars. We will be racing Slot.It cars and several classes of scaley cars and maybe an open class of some sort. I'll have some pictures a little later.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some photos


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicely done Bob!

Very slick.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

what a cool set-up modelb looks to have enough room for lots of fun! is that another trak i see in the background? 2 traks no waiting!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Actually what you see in the background is a HO scale railroad layout. It has been in disrepair for the last 6 months. I had a car accident that put me in a wheelchair and until I had it moved with the slot car track I was unable to work on it or operate it.


----------

